# Does Directv have an App to change channels from PC, from Directv online guide?



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello,

Does Directv have an App to change live/realtime channels from PC, from Directv's online guide? Or any other online guide.
Example:
Scrolling through guide, I see a program I want watch, I click inside the program box on the guide and then HR24 changes to that program. 

My system is:
Two HR24
Connected whole home.
With deca to router.
PC wireless to router.

Thanks,


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://waltzremote.com/


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> http://waltzremote.com/


I should have mentioned the that I am aware of the waltzremote site.
What I would like is a online guide like the Titan TV guide with channel changing interface. 
With also possibly adding the ability to schedule recordings from the PC guide interface.
Titan TV, filters feature (like selecting just movies) works a lot better than the built in HR24 filters feature. It misses most of the movies.
Even if you do a HR24 search, like keyword "movies" the results show everything in the guide its not in chronological order.

Thanks for reply,


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jorb said:


> I should have mentioned the that I am aware of the waltzremote site.
> What I would like is a online guide like the Titan TV guide with channel changing interface.
> With also possibly adding the ability to schedule recordings from the PC guide interface.
> Titan TV, filters feature (like selecting just movies) works a lot better than the built in HR24 filters feature. It misses most of the movies.
> ...


It doesn't do all that, but did you click the 'Channel' tab? It's customizable and tells what's on... just click the show.


----------



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> It doesn't do all that, but did you click the 'Channel' tab? It's customizable and tells what's on... just click the show.


'Channel' tab, do you mean on the left hand column like CNN or is there a tab that says "Channel"
What nice about Titan TV guide you can back up to the past day to 12:00am.


----------

